# Steelhead Winter Flies



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

Thought I'd ask for some advice on some winter steel flies to look at tying . Thanks.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Nrthoakco said:


> Thought I'd ask for some advice on some winter steel flies to look at tying . Thanks.


Clown eggs, rags, hexigenia nymphs, hare's ears, little black stones, pheasant tails should work from now until Spring.

Streamers can be less productive yet really cool if you can get one to bite.


----------



## benchwarrant (Jan 28, 2006)

Egg patterns in pale shades (egg, peach, Oregon cheese, light pinks, etc.) and salmon estaz eggs.


----------



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. I got the eggs covered. I done my reading research and wanted to hear from you guys. This will keep me busy. Thanks again .


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Nrthoakco said:


> Thought I'd ask for some advice on some winter steel flies to look at tying . Thanks.


 I'll try to help ya (I know i'll step on some toes) if your not going to fish with a scent, ( like in eggs, wig's, min's, worm's, fish meat, n my favorite soft shells,,,ya I said softies ) learn to tie a bait holder knot,,,buy some different colored dubbing n make your fly/lure on the spot. remember your after steel (witch r passing through) not homeboy trout(witch know every little thing that pass's by...good luck go gitum ps size means a lot when fishing steel in winter/spring n the fall crazys


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

My favorite hex nymph pattern and some hot bead yarn egg flys.


----------



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice work. I'm gonna work on some nymphs tomorrow.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Nrthoakco said:


> I'm gonna work on some nymphs tomorrow


Sometimes just modifying a standard nymph recipe with a piece of saltwater flashabou folded over as a wingcase can transform a dull fly into a magic maker. E.g. flashback hare's ear, pheasant tail etc.

When the salmon eggs develop into alevin, you can try an alevin pattern too. Think of an egg pattern with eyes and a bit of silver flash.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Any one ever catch a Michigan steelhead on a traditional steelhead type hair wing fly? I remember three I caught all on different patterns I developed. This is since 1980, a long time. I don't fish them much and only when water temps are up 45 degrees plus or so and I know there are active fish. Will post a picture of them when I find them in my cluttered fly wallets.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sculpins......


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I thought this book did a good job of presenting some options. From back in the 90s, maybe a little before so many became content with just a little round piece of foam on a hook. Not my hobby though, I gave my copy away recently.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

I like big black stone flies in the wintertime between 1 and 1.5 inches. Oftentimes I tie in some orange estaz in the thorax for some eggy color I don't know why it helps but it does.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Here are the traditional steelhead patterns I have had some success with. No name patterns, gave up giving names decades ago. Don't underestimate the power of cherish!!


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

BG, I have fished similar flies for a lot of years, with success. As you said earlier though, they have generally worked best in the temp. up swing in the spring. That black one is a killer on the swing, I also have had good times with a purple version with a little flash of that.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

michiganmaniac said:


> I like big black stone flies in the wintertime between 1 and 1.5 inches. Oftentimes I tie in some orange estaz in the thorax for some eggy color I don't know why it helps but it does.


Have to tie about six more of them.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

that sure is a pretty fly, it reminds me of a good day fishing many years ago, it was on the grand, I waded out from the east side, waded out to the center ( just below the missing ice breaker ) I was swing yarn flies, I was catching fish, but not fast enough, (in those days number's were everything to me) n away, I hooked n landed a steelie n it had a stone fly (like your) in it's belly, I took the fly n tied it on, first drift BANG fish on, I continued to catch fish, I noticed that the fly was starting to fall apart,, a fish or two later, I lost the fly(to a fish) I through DAM, o well what a good day, was going to call it a day then a light went off in my head,,i'm thinking them fish r biting black, so I cut about a inch off the pull string/rope on my black hoody, first drift fish on, landed that fish n there was my beat up gifted stone fly in it's mouth.,,, also caught perch on black shoe string in the big lake (they were thinking it was a leech) but that another fishing trip/story


----------



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

Riverbob ...great story!


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

I’ve used both stone flies and black matuka flies with success. I started using the matuka more frequently as they are faster to tie.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

eggfly said:


> I’ve used both stone flies and black matuka flies with success. I started using the matuka more frequently as they are faster to tie.


Your right the maturation flys are pretty simple. Have a large black and purple rabbit strips I have barely used so tied up a few. Suppose they will work as well as a detailed realistic stone fly pattern. Let's face it the fly comes by them pretty fast most of the time and it's a quick reaction strike. Many times I have tied a beautiful pattern and on one of the first casts/swings lost it to submerged timber or worse a tree limb!!

BG


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

What size do you guys tie your stones? I have been tying down to size 12 and am told that is too small for steel.


----------

